# Master Mike Wollmershauser



## Chris from CT

The other day, the Hapkido world lost one of our own. After battling cancer for years Master Mike Wollmershauser passed away. Master Mike was the head of the American Hapkido Association and 8th degree black belt under Dojunim Choi, Yong-Sool and Grandmaster Lim, Hyun-Soo. Master Mike was the only non-asian to study with dojunim Choi, Yong-Sool and created a naming system for many of the techniqes that previously had only numbers or long descriptions. He was a major contributor in spreading Hapkido along the Northeast. 

Every year Master Mike held his annual black belt dinner and this past year he himself did the demonstration. Even in his condition at the time, he put on a great demo. 

He will be missed.

For video footage of Master Mike Training with Dojunim Choi, Yong-Sul and Grandmaster Lim, Hyun-Soo you can go to this address...

http://jungkikwan.com/data/win-media/jungki/doju1.asf


----------



## masterswife

*mike wollmershauser was a great man, great father, great husband, and an awsome teacher. and i dont think he wants to look down from heaven and see us cry, but instead be happy that he is in a better place with no pain. and that, we shood be thankful for. because he didnt deserve to go through it. i honor him as a great man and a great father.and more.*


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## IcemanSK

:asian:


----------



## Funkman53

masterswife said:


> *mike wollmershauser was a great man, great father, great husband, and an awsome teacher. and i dont think he wants to look down from heaven and see us cry, but instead be happy that he is in a better place with no pain. and that, we shood be thankful for. because he didnt deserve to go through it. i honor him as a great man and a great father.and more.*


My Honor Of Meeting one extraordinary man Master Mike Wollmenhauser , back in 1975 I was a Correctional Officer for the State of CT I was their Extraction Officer and Self Defense Instructor Ran their SERT Team which is the Equivalent  of SWAT  Team. I held then a 3rd Degree Black Belt in Judo a 1st  Black degree in Kyokushinkai  and 4th Black Belt Daito Ryu Aikijujitsu 1st in Kendo, It was my Lifes Passion of Martial Arts along with my  Music Drums and Percussion, I even Boxed got Silver Mittens for 6 and 7 Year olds and almost made Golden Gloves at 13  However from an accidental Hunting accident lost my right eye  so I furthered my study in Martial Arts instead,   I had just completed a seminar with  Master Gozo Shioda of Aikido When I met this incredible Man Dr Jung Hwan Park and Introduced me then to Korean Hapkido and Direct Brother of Daito Ryu Aikijujitsu which Because of Distance I could only attend my studies sporadically  being able to Travel NYC But He told me a of a DoJang In East Springfield MA on Page Blvd  And He made a call I went met Sabanim Michael Wollmenhauser . We hit it off right away  I nmet soime of his Black belt student instructors Wild Bill Morjorski  Rubberman Ray Hermanette Andy Long Jeff Chickerella . And we hit it off right away . We exchanged Techniques to each other Daito Ryu Aikijujitsu and Hapkido have in many  same techniques differences vary with follow ups points of pressure . Which I found The Korean Techniques more Detailed definitive Articulate . And Sabanim was very Focused on te execution of each technique. I was so impressed I sign up as a White Belt and after a year was a Green Belt after 2 Made Black and  studying with Him and Dr Park jointly when  Gojunim came to do belt ranking  I took advantage of private study with both .  Simultaneously I worked  studied on Tae Kwon Do I received my 2nd Black Belt in, But Hapkido was my Major objective  I finally received my  4th with Michael and 5th With Dr Park.    Master Wollmenhauser  An Energetic Serious Formidable Very intelligent Even introduced us to Shiatsu massage and Body Alignment   , In my Many years studying  Martial Arts Master Wollmenhauser made it personal. He embraced each student as one of his own so to speak he truly cared for each one of us, At Times it's Brutal Hapkido as all Jujitsu Arts very Painful to Learn. And Hapkido  was exceedingly so, Finest centric Pressure point of extreme pain. Which was  My  Armor against Inmates of a Prison I could put one or two in very painful techniques till tears came down their cheeks  and restrain them after I let go No Injury or Bruising Just their egos were bruised ,  I We Taught the 5 degree hand  Restraining Control injury maiming death. Pain is a universal language I need not learn French Spanish Greek  because in pain all your senses are awaken and can you can direct anyone to understand Sabanim was very instrumental in helping me establish parameters for an institutional setting in my teaching of Correction officers and should be noted that I received several accommodations for such teaching and saving lives which should in all counts be shared Master Wollmenhauser. I can say after out night of teaching studying  We would head down to a local pub all the Guys and Gals  but mostly us guys Get a pitcher of beer Play several Games of Skeetball or Darts  or Pool a real Bonding of us together. I Should share One Night at the School   There was a Shoe Repair shop next to it,Carls Shoe repair One Night after a Class with Dr Park a Group of Rowdy  Alcohol Fueled with Meth  these guys out of control . One decided to relieve himself on our door peeing  then pick up a trash can and threw it at our front display window. Master Mike Told the Young man the bathroom was in the rear of our school  to take his shoes off to walk to the bathroom but he turn around. We all Emptied the school at which we see a huge crowd of young Crazed intoxicated guys running sown the street  the police were right behind them , Master Mike restrained one Several tried to jump him which he dispatched quickly I myself got into the Fracas  Restrained  a few and Master Mike Accidently kicked me in my chest thinking I was one of them because I had my street cloths on .I was not in my GI  I had Just Gotten Dressed to Leave early when this broke out I had to stay for the fun . We had a great laugh about it later  Even Dr Park got involved. Now the crowd was running back to the Police instead of away from . Anyway Police Thanked us for Helping .My Time with Master Mike attending our  yearly Black Belt dinner was Spectacular we remained close. However years our Lifes path separated us and so did time RIP Master Mike WOLLMENHAUSER


----------



## tshadowchaser

.


----------

